# Anybody used the "Camo Dip Kit"??????  Feedback...



## BAR308 (Oct 4, 2012)

Its half the price of sending to a camp dipper. just wondering if anyone has used this and has any feedback if this stuff works well... all info appreciated... thx

www.camodipkit.com/

marlin


----------



## HOBO (Oct 5, 2012)

*BAR308*

.......  Just curious what a "camp dipper" is???

------------<" ){{{{{*><


----------



## BAR308 (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## BAR308 (Oct 5, 2012)

gotta b somebody out there that tried one of these DIY kits... anyone?


----------



## jglenn (Oct 6, 2012)

they work.  seen several folks  that have used them

you can get the stuff cheaper if you are going to do more than one gun


----------



## branchey (Oct 7, 2012)

YES!!! 

We have used the kits from CamoDipKit.com and have had great results... i would recommend....


----------



## BAR308 (Oct 7, 2012)

do yall know how many guns 1 kit will do?


----------



## stevetarget (Oct 8, 2012)

I am happy with the camo dip kit. I did an Encore stock set and a couple cell phone cases. They look good. I probably have enough material left for one more encore size rifle.  I used some material to practice with too.  Dipping is not hard to do but you really have to read the instructions and plan every move.  It's fun to do!


----------



## aimandshoot (Oct 8, 2012)

*More Videos*

More videos:


----------



## branchey (Oct 9, 2012)

*CamoDipKit.com*



BAR308 said:


> do yall know how many guns 1 kit will do?



I would say 2 guns....


----------



## branchey (Oct 30, 2012)

*CamoDipKit.com*

wondering if you ever got a camo dip kit?


----------



## Ballplayer (Oct 30, 2012)

Can it be removed later if desired ?


----------



## Offroadtek (Oct 30, 2012)

Not easily. Well, heard brake fluid takes it off easiest. But also doesn't scratch if done right. The key is prep and practice. Plan on your first few items to have a good number of blems. But as stated above, it's more cost effective to get the film and activator off ebay, and the primer, base and clear from HD or Lowes. Then your mistakes are "learning experiences" not "Oh &*?@!"s.


----------



## BAR308 (Nov 1, 2012)

branchey said:


> wondering if you ever got a camo dip kit?



i havent got one yet... gonna wait till after huntn season...


----------



## branchey (Dec 12, 2012)

Offroadtek said:


> Not easily. Well, heard brake fluid takes it off easiest. But also doesn't scratch if done right. The key is prep and practice. Plan on your first few items to have a good number of blems. But as stated above, it's more cost effective to get the film and activator off ebay, and the primer, base and clear from HD or Lowes. Then your mistakes are "learning experiences" not "Oh &*?@!"s.



Interesting... never heard of that....


----------



## MAPSTRE (Dec 13, 2012)

Could you use it on european skull mounts?


----------



## BAR308 (Dec 13, 2012)

MAPSTRE said:


> Could you use it on european skull mounts?



i am sure you can... i met a camo dipper where i live who dips 1000's of euro mounts for taxidermists all over the country... he charges $60 to dip one euro mount and mails it back to the taxidermist and then he doubles the price... he's making some bucks doing it too...


----------

